# Buff/Lemon Coloring . . . Does this grow out?



## Natures Encore

Sadie and Oliver both have some buff coloring on their ears, and a spot on their backs. It's light, though. 
From what I've read, this is "acceptable" according to the standard, but does it grow out and eventually turn white? I've also read that the darker coloring is good due to enhancing pigmentation. 

Also, I've read through some of the older postings concerning curly hair, but still wanted to ask about Sadie's hair. She's only 12 weeks, and has never been clipper or scissor cut, with the exception of my trimming the hair between the pads of her paws, and the length at the end of her feet. Her hair, though, has a great deal of curl to it, whereas Oliver's hair is bone straight. 

Sadie's hair IS starting to lay down, instead of puffing up, so will this continue to be the case as she gets more length in her coat? What products would you recommend for brightening and conditioning the coat, detangler, etc. There are so many products out there for Maltese, I'm simply lost on which to choose.

TIA, everyone,

Angela


----------



## Max & Rocky

I think it does grow out in many cases... but I'd hate to promise it. 

:dothewave: 


Hey... I know this has nothing to do with this post... I just wanted to use it.


by the way... you have a major hottie there... :wub:


----------



## revakb2

Bogie at 12 weeks. Lemon ears and some on back.









Bogie 18 months almost all white.









Bogie at 3 years old - lemon on ears darker than at 18 months, but not as dark as at 12 weeks.


----------



## binniebee

Midis had a slight lemon (yellow) streak in the middle of his back when I got him at 12 weeks. But by the end of the 4th or 5th month of age it was completely gone. He is absolutely stark white all over now.

My last Maltese had some biscuit (tan) on his ears. This also lightened up through out the months/years and he was really pretty stark white by the time he was older.

I am not that knowledgable about these things (even though I have had a Maltese, 2, for the last 15 or 16 years) but I am trying to learn. 

I actually LOVE little Bogie's biscuit ears. Most Maltese are just white and Bogie's tan ears make him very distinctive, and I think add a lot of personality to him! Be happy for being different. It's unique and quite gorgeous! 

Angela, if you are not planning on showing or breeding Sadie and Oliver then I wouldn't worry a bit about a little biscuit or lemon markings (and besides, as I already said, they could go away). I know that we all like for our pet quality babies to be "perfect" but being pet quality isn't perfect and usually not show or breeding quality, but we can love them all the same.

Cyndi


----------



## PreciousPrince

I think that the coloring will just be a wait and see thing. Sometimes it fades or goes away, or as in Perri's case, it doesn't. Perri has faint patches down his back, and they've never gone away. I've also read that the coloring means they have strong pigment, but that is not true for Perri. 
As far as the hair, yes as it gets longer it will start to part. At 12 weeks it's still so short that it's all over the place. When Perri was a puppy we used to joke that it looked like someone took an eggbeater to his hair LOL. For the texture, that will be a wait and see thing too. She might have a more cottony coat, and if so, it still might change for the better after she gets her adult coat.
For products, I'd suggest reading through the grooming section to get ideas. Everyone has favorites though, and as she gets older you might have to play around with a few to see what works best. But do start with a "good" line though, as you'll just get the good stuff later and throw out all the cheap petsmart stuff (yes I speak from experience!) The Chris Christensen line is a tried and true one that many like. The day to day shampoo and conditioner and afterbath are nice. I don't use detanglers, more "grooming sprays", but I've read good reviews here on the John Paul Pet detangling spray...


----------



## sassy's mommy

The lemon coloring may or may not grow out or lighten. But like you said, it is acceptable in the breed standard. Your babies are beautiful and it won't make a difference in their appearance. Most of the time I don't think it shows much in photos. 

As for shampoos/conditioners your babies still have their puppy coat and you have to try different hair care products until you find what works for each. If they have different hair texture and coats you may have to use different products on each. If you would like, you can go up to the section that says blogs and I have a blog post about products. When choosing a shampoo try to use something that isn't red, or yellow based. Use either a clear, green or blue base....the cool bases actually tend to brighten the hair. 

You may not know for some time yet what kind of coat each of the babies will end up with. Their adult coats should start to grow in around 9 months of age and the products you use on the puppy coat may not be what you end up using on an adult coat. A good pin brush and metal comb will help manage the coat. I use the Madan brush and one of the members here sells them. I am not sure but I think they are around $16 + shipping. You won't be sorry if you buy one of them. 

I hope this helps.........good luck with the coats. 

P.S. I don't have it in my blog, but I am currently also using the John Paul detangling spray and I love it. It is a little thicker (heavier) spray than the Chris Christensen Ice on Ice.


----------



## Natures Encore

_Thank you all for your replies. These questions are definitely more of a curiosity, rather than dissatisfaction in my babies. I love my babies regardless of any deviation from the standard. They have the sweetest dispositions - comical, spunky, and full of life. They are so adorable, and oooooh soooooo cuddly . . . Mama's lil' Pookie Bears. I couldn't even fathom life without them.

I will follow-up on the aforementioned suggestions, regarding products, brushes, etc. Thank you so much for the information. I'm quite certain that we will be using two separate products on the lil' guy and gal. Their coats are just too different think they'd both use the same formulas.

Angela (who's sippin' her first cup of coffee this morning while watching these babies dart from one room to the next, playing chase and hide-n-seek.)



_


----------



## kodie

My Kelsie has the lemon/brownish coloring in her bloodline... Marcris Maltese. Her ears have the color in them and shes now over 2yrs old. When i was at the breeder's house to pick her up when she was a puppy... i saw many other puppies with the same thing and one with patches all over his body. I dont think it really fades out of the pups my breeder has... but unless you get information from your breeder... you might have to just wait and see what happens.


----------



## jodublin

obi my male maltese ,had yellow ear tips when younger .you can only notice them now when washed ,they grew out , :smheat: re his mick on side avaiator jo


----------



## jodublin

sorry i was meaning to write pic not mick,,what am i like :smheat: think its time to log out :smheat: jo


----------



## 1malt4me

I agree, to me it is not a big deal to have it but I think it grows out most of the time.


----------



## puppymom

Ty is 3 years old, he had a spot of lemon on his back, and one on his ear. It has actually gotten bigger and darker as time goes by.


----------



## lovemyfrosty

QUOTE (puppymom @ Jun 5 2008, 08:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=586751


> Ty is 3 years old, he had a spot of lemon on his back, and one on his ear. It has actually gotten bigger and darker as time goes by.[/B]


When I got Frosty, one of his ears had a little light tan on it. I recently had him groomed and now he has a light tan spot on his back that he never had before. (had him shaved previously)


----------



## MissMelanie

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jun 4 2008, 09:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=586227


> My Kelsie has the lemon/brownish coloring in her bloodline... Marcris Maltese. Her ears have the color in them and shes now over 2yrs old. When i was at the breeder's house to pick her up when she was a puppy... i saw many other puppies with the same thing and one with patches all over his body. I dont think it really fades out of the pups my breeder has... but unless you get information from your breeder... you might have to just wait and see what happens.[/B]


When I mentioned in the other thread about coloring on our Malts and the discolor that Wookie has that came from one of his lines it is one of the Marcris Dogs. I wish like heck I could recall who told me that Wookie's buff coloring on his back is in the same place as the Marcris dog. If I recall the name of that dog correctly, Wookie has him THREE TIMES in his background. So of course Wookie has that little streak on his back. However I also love him just the same.

Melanie


----------

